# Question



## hurgoll (Dec 27, 2007)

Anyone else take Paxil or Xanax for depression and what has it done to you. I don't think they help me.


----------



## mollyL (Dec 31, 2007)

I have taken both in the past; Xanax helped my anxiety quite alot. Paxil didn't seem to work for me. But Hurgoll, there are so many meds on the market now; there are also meds that used to be used for chronic pain that also work on depression. Do you have a pain issue? It can be so depressing in itself to have to try different meds without a good result. But when you do find that med or combination of meds, you will be able to feel things like joy again. Be patient and discuss this fully with your phys. It worked for me!


----------



## SageMother (Jun 28, 2007)

YOU need to allow at least 6 to 8 weeks before a therapeutic level is reached in our blood stream, for the brain to recognize the change, and for the changes in your brain's chemistry to be reflected in your daily life.

Antidepressants do not work like aspirin. How long have you been taking the meds?


----------



## berlinlife06 (Dec 26, 2007)

I´m not really an expert on taking pills, because I never did, but my ex husband used to take them, and it taes sometime until they make an effect in you. So, either have patience or talk to your doctor.


----------



## demora (Jan 22, 2008)

I haven't taken either one of those. I'm on Effexor XR and it does a great job of keeping me...level - for lack of a better word. I am actually able to sleep at nights and function during the day with all of this stuff going on.


----------



## kyredchick (Feb 25, 2008)

I have taken Paxil for about a year and at first I did notice a change after, about 8 weeks, it takes that long to get in your system. But I have been taking it for anxiety issues, but now I am noticeing that the med is not controling the symptoms like before. But I would talk with my doctor after taking it for about 8 weeks if it is still not working.


----------



## WhatAFoolBeleaves (Jul 18, 2009)

My wife taking Paxil and Xanax has ruined our lives.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/6694-multiple-infidelity-caused-perscription-drugs.html


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I do not have mental illness but taking low dose effexor for manapusal hot flashes. I like it very much as it has cured my hot flashes...
now if I can just get the song "LOLLIPOP" out of my head...


----------

